# #/usr/src make toolchain  ### mkmagic: could not find valid magic files!



## luditte (May 16, 2018)

I'm trying to install some things from /usr/ports to setup desktop (initial install) and they have failed based on missing items.   I've resolved this prior by downloading compiling kernel and toolchain.  

This time it's failed at make toolchain.   Kernel compiles fine. 

I don't understand the mkmagic magic issue.


----------



## SirDice (May 16, 2018)

What version of FreeBSD? How did you get the source tree?


----------



## luditte (May 16, 2018)

Version: 11.1-RELEASE-p9

```
#curl -O ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/releases/amd64/11.1-RELEASE/src.txz
#tar -C / -xvzf src.txz
#cd /usr/src/
#make buildkernel
```




SirDice said:


> What version of FreeBSD? How did you get the source tree?


----------



## SirDice (May 16, 2018)

That fetches the source for 11.1-RELEASE but it will be missing all updates (p9).

I typically recommend using svnlite(1) to fetch the source. But in your case I don't recommend getting the sources or building yourself at all. Use freebsd-update(8) to keep your system updated. There's no reason why rebuilding the kernel or toolchain would solve anything for you.


----------

